# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - 3023 grafts MANUAL FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.

*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER

DR KORAY ERDOGAN*



*  - PATIENT'S AGE:* 31

*- NW:* III  

*    - TOTAL DONOR CAPACITY:* 8600 grafts 

* Temporal, Parietal and Occipital density: 80 uf/cm2
* Parietal and Occipital Hair Diameter: 60 micron

*- Total transplanted area*  75 cm2

*- OPERATION DETAILS:* 3023 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.7 - 0.8 mm.
Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit

* 484 single grafts
* 1441 double grafts
* 945 triple grafts
* 153 multiple grafts

** General average Hair per Graft:* 2.25


*- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION:* 3023 grafts were used to restore the patient's frontal area.

*- FINASTERIDE:* The patient started the treatment 1 year before the surgery

** Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were sent by the patient.*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION* 



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION* 




*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION*  



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION*  



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION*  



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*






*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION* 



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION* 



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION* 



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*





*BEFORE THE OPERATION WITH WET HAIR*



*OPERATION*  



*9 MONTHS AFTER THE OPERATION*


*Useful tips:*

At ASMED, when getting a FUE hair transplant, our doctor, Dr. Koray Erdogan takes into consideration the potential future hair loss, the suitability of the patient, the suitability for the desired look and realistic expectation (depending on bone and facial features), and customized hair line design. Some clinics when deciding on hair transplant Turkey will preform the hair restoration procedure with out putting into consideration the suitability of the patient. For us, if at the live consultation our doctor realizes the patient is not a suitable candidate, the deposit is returned and there is no charge for the live consultation (some restrictions do apply).

----------


## Ziggyz123

Wow that's a result to talk about.. What density level did you go for on this patient? I wish my hair wasn't so fine and straight, seems like you get amazing results with wavy corse hair.

----------


## GNX

his work is as good as it gets imo.

----------


## Jazz1

Amazing, great prices aswell I will deffinatly use you in the Future!

----------

